# Some help NEEDED



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

It's hard to say with these pics, maybe take them with more light and no flash. It looks like it could be a gold diamond or a blue diamond too. Very nice looking rhom though!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Sorry Im no hlep but MAN that is nice looking!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Is this one of those cases where someone will say "_Serrasalmus rhombeus_. ID complete."?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> Is this one of those cases where someone will say "_Serrasalmus rhombeus_. ID complete."?


I hope not!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Is that the rhom from PTC? if its that one then its a rhombeus for sure because i always looked at it whenever i was there and its a rhom 100%


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Trigga said:


> Is that the rhom from PTC? if its that one then its a rhombeus for sure because i always looked at it whenever i was there and its a rhom 100%


Thanks for coming out Trigga! Lol! We already know it's a rhom and a diamond but the varient is the question here.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

from the ptc...... Also thoes pics should be fine..? what do you mean no light an no flash?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

waldron said:


> from the ptc...... Also thoes pics should be fine..? what do you mean no light an no flash?


Please read my post again.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

i c i c... I will try ...
maybe i post another pic later..


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

HERE ARE THEY NDEW PICS>>>>>>>>>

img]








[/img]


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

get rid of the flash then post the pics cause the flash some times makes the silver fleks on the fish stand out more than they do naturaly wich may cause people to think diamond rhom wen it is in fact just a black rhom i would tend to say a high back but then again the flash throws me off as i dont think high backs have that much slver fleck to there sides


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

thats they best i can do ..


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

deff looks like some type of diamond rhom to me


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Its a rhombeus....if you want to give it a common name then just look at the fish and give it a name...it all means the same.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Its a rhombeus....if you want to give it a common name then just look at the fish and give it a name...it all means the same.


No i thought i was a red belly.. were trying to find the varient of the colour blue gold or just plain black


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

waldron said:


> Its a rhombeus....if you want to give it a common name then just look at the fish and give it a name...it all means the same.


No i thought i was a red belly.. were trying to find the varient of the colour blue gold or just plain black
[/quote]
Are you color blind? You cant look at your fish and see what color it is?

I look in my tank and see a bfb rhom....big f'n black rhom....thats how common names work...you just label it how you see it.

BFB Rhom FTW!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

What's bfb?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Ja said:


> What's bfb?


Big f*cking black...


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Stupid me lol! That's funny.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Its a rhombeus....if you want to give it a common name then just look at the fish and give it a name...it all means the same.


No i thought i was a red belly.. were trying to find the varient of the colour blue gold or just plain black
[/quote]
Are you color blind? You cant look at your fish and see what color it is?

I look in my tank and see a bfb rhom....big f'n black rhom....thats how common names work...you just label it how you see it.

BFB Rhom FTW!
[/quote]

oh man .. alrite .. i will leave it at that.. ID COMPLETE BFBR << THANKS GROSSE LOL...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Ja said:


> Is that the rhom from PTC? if its that one then its a rhombeus for sure because i always looked at it whenever i was there and its a rhom 100%


Thanks for coming out Trigga! Lol! We already know it's a rhom and a diamond but the varient is the question here.








[/quote]

oo









its just a rhom but if you wanna give it a name..it looks like a blue diamond.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

Just saying there is no such thing as a blue dimond rhom... it's a varient... black, gold, blue... ive read a bit but that rhom looks more like it's from the Rio river and it's a black....


----------

